# καθίκι



## seimontadtecwyn (May 18, 2011)

Γεια σας,

Πώς ετυμολογείται η λέξη καθίκι; Δε βρίσκω τίποτα στον Τριανταφυλλίδη.

Με ευχαριστίες,

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Πώς να το βρεις; Που θέλουν τώρα να το γράφουμε _*καθοίκι*_ επειδή είναι από το _κατ’ οίκον_. Έγινε, υποτίθεται, μπέρδεμα με το _καθίζω_, αλλά τώρα πρέπει να το διορθώσουμε, ακόμα κι αν δεν καταλαβαίνουμε πώς το _κατά_ γίνεται _καθ_. Από την άλλη, η _πολυθρόνα_ καλά κάθεται.

*καθοίκι* το [kaθí<k>i] O44 : 1. (λαϊκότρ.) δοχείο για ούρηση και αφόδευση· αγγειό. 2. (μτφ.) υβριστικός χαρακτηρισμός ατόμου αισχρού, πολύ χαμηλού ηθικού επιπέδου: Bρε το ~ τι μου ΄κανε! Πες σ΄ αυτό το ~ ότι, αν τον ξαναδώ μπροστά μου, κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει. *καθοικάκι το* YΠOKOP (οικ.) μικρό δοχείο για παιδιά· γιογιό 2. [μσν. καθοίκι < φρ. κατ΄ οίκ(ον) 'στο σπίτι' -ι ([t > θ] ίσως κατά το καθημερινός)]
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=19783&target_dict=1


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2011)

Μπαμπινιώτης (που το γράφει _καθοίκι_): μεσν. < _καθ_- (< _κατα_-) + -_οίκι_ < _οίκος_, οπότε η λ. θα δήλωνε το ιδιαίτερο αυτό οικιακό σκεύος. Η δάσυνση _καθ_- (αντί _κατ_-) ίσως οφείλεται σε παρετυμολ. επίδραση του ρ. _καθίζω_. Ορισμένοι παράγουν τη λ. απευθείας από το εν λόγω ρήμα, προκρίνοντας έτσι τη γρ. _καθίκι_, αλλά τα ρ. σε -_ίζω_ δεν σχηματίζουν παράγωγα σε -_ίκι_.

Παρομοίως (_καθοίκι_), αλλά με μικρή διαφορά στην παρετυμολόγηση, και το ίδρυμα Τριανταφυλλίδη: μσν. _καθοίκι_ < φρ. _κατ΄ οίκ(ον)_ `στο σπίτι΄ -ι ([t > θ] ίσως κατά το _καθημερινός_.

edit: Φυσικά, ο Nickel ήταν ταχύτερος. Εγώ όμως έβαλα και τον Μπαμπινιώτη! :)


----------



## pidyo (May 18, 2011)

Από τους παλαιούς, Καθίκι ο Βυζάντιος και ο Κορομηλάς, καθήκι ο Κοραής.

Βρες μπας και είναι από το καθήκον, κατά το εξίσου παλιακό χρεία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Για τη γραφή με -η-, ο Κοραής έγραφε (στο πιο πάνω): Από του αχρήστου _καθέω _τον άχρηστον παρακείμενον _καθήκα _ παράγεται το _καθήκιον_.

(Κι εδώ, πολλοί άχρηστοι τύποι...)


----------



## sarant (May 18, 2011)

Όπως έχω γράψει, ακολουθώ την ορθογραφία του ΛΚΝ "σε όλα εκτός από το καθίκι". 
Πάντως, ούτε στο TLG υπάρχει καθ*κι, ούτε στο μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά.


----------



## Aurelia (May 18, 2011)

Όταν είχα πρωτοδεί την ταινία Αμελί, θυμάμαι ότι είδα στον υπότιτλο πρώτη φορά τη λέξη καθίκι με σημασία καπέλου. Τότε δεν γνώριζα αυτή τη σημασία και χρήση της λέξης και μου φάνηκε περίεργο. Έρχομαι λοιπόν να συμπληρώσω μόνο σχετικά με αυτή τη σημασία. 
Ορίστε το στιγμιότυπο από την ταινία χωρίς όμως τον ελληνικό υπότιτλο.

Διαβάζω επίσης στο slang.gr:
Άλλη χρήση της λέξης γίνεται, ως παρομοίωση, για τα δεικτικού σχήματος καπέλα και γενικά υπερβολικά αξεσουάρ που κοσμούν το κεφάλι και κάνουν τον φέροντα να παρουσιάζει ένα γελοίο θέαμα. Κατά προέκταση, καθίκια λέμε τα πάσης φύσεως κέρατα (ιδίως τα μεγαλόσχημα που είναι κατασκευασμένα από πολύτιμα μέταλλα και κοτρώνες) που φοράει το παπαδαριό στο κεφάλι, όπως καλυμμαύκια, μήτρες, τιάρες κ.λπ.
π.χ. - Τι, έτσι θα 'ρθεις στη θάλασσα; μ' αυτό το καθίκι στο κεφάλι; Ρεζίλι θα γίνουμε!
- Καλά εσύ κάτσε παραπέρα και κάνε ότι δεν με ξέρεις!

Λίγο πιο κάτω διαβάζω:
Γράφεται και καθήκι, προέρχεται από το κάθημαι ή το καθίζω και συνώνυμό του είναι το αγγειό (μάλλον γιατί αρχικά κατασκευαζόταν από πηλό, ενώ η ίδια λέξη, αγγειό ή 'γγειό, μάλλον περιγράφει και άλλα κεραμικά οικιακά σκεύη). Με τη μεταφορική έννοια, της βρισιάς, σχηματίζεται το αρσενικό ο «*καθήκης*» αλλά και το λιγότερο συνηθισμένο θηλυκό η «*καθηκού*».


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (May 19, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Ακόμα και σήμερα θυμάμαι ακριβώς πότε και πού το είδα: στην Ξάνθη στον Ιούλιο 1981.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Διαβάζω επίσης στο slang.gr [...] λίγο πιο κάτω:
> Γράφεται και καθήκι, προέρχεται από το κάθημαι ή το καθίζω και συνώνυμό του είναι το αγγειό (μάλλον γιατί αρχικά κατασκευαζόταν από πηλό, ενώ η ίδια λέξη, αγγειό ή 'γγειό, μάλλον περιγράφει και άλλα κεραμικά οικιακά σκεύη). Με τη μεταφορική έννοια, της βρισιάς, σχηματίζεται το αρσενικό ο «*καθήκης*» αλλά και το λιγότερο συνηθισμένο θηλυκό η «*καθηκού*».


Το σλανγκρ πρέπει να δουλεύει _Πρωίας_:
*καθήκι* (το) και *καθίκι* [εκ του κάθημαι ή καθίζω] δοχείον της νυκτός, (αρχ.) αμίς, άλλως αγγειό || (μεταφ.) ουτιδανός άνθρωπος: «με τέτοια καθήκια δεν έχω εγώ νταραβέρια» || υπό την άνω έννοια σχηματίζεται και αρσ. *καθήκης* (ο): «πού τον γνώρισες αυτόν τον καθήκη;»​


pidyo said:


> Βρες μπας και είναι από το καθήκον, κατά το εξίσου παλιακό χρεία;


Κι εγώ σκέφτηκα το (σχετικό με το _καθήκον_) ρ. _καθήκω_ "κατέρχομαι". Ό,τι πρέπει!


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Οχ, το καθοίκι! Ωχ, το καθίκι! Μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να σουλατσάρω προς ένα γνωστό ιστολόγιο. Νυχτοπερπατήματα. 

*Ωχ, το καθίκι!* (Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία)
Κι εγώ έτσι τα γράφω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2012)

Αν το διάβασες καλά, είναι τελικά: *Ωχ, ρωμέικο καθίκι!*
Οπότε νομίζω δεν έχεις τρία στα τρία. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Εσείς που ακολουθείτε το ΛΚΝ «σε όλα εκτός απ' το "ωχ, ρωμέικο καθίκι"», τα _γκαστρώνω / γκάστρωμα_ τα γράφετε γγαστρώνω & γγάστρωμα; :huh:


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2013)

Όχι, αλλά άγνοια νόμου δικαιολογείται; Αλλιώς να το πούμε "ωχ, μας γκάστρωσες ρωμέικο καθίκι!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2013)

Αυτή η γραφή για μένα είναι η μόνη που δεν δικαιολογείται με τίποτα. Από πού κι ως πού υπάρχουν λέξεις στα ελληνικά που αρχίζουν από δυο ίδια σύμφωνα; Όταν την είχα πρωτοδεί είχα πιστέψει ότι θα 'ταν λάθος, αλλά μετά διαπίστωσα ότι η γγαστρωμένη διασώζεται σε ένα τουλάχιστον έργο της ύστερης γραμματείας (στην ιστορία του Αλεξάνδρου, του Ψευδοκαλλισθένη). Αυτή είναι και η μόνη αναφορά που μπορώ να βρω στο TLG, δεν υπάρχει γραφή με "γκ", οπότε πιστεύω ότι το δικαιολογούν από εκεί, αν κι εμένα μού φαίνεται παράλογο.


----------



## tritri (Sep 22, 2013)

Η λέξη "καθίκι" προέρχεται από κατά + ίημι (αρχαίο ρήμα με δασεία) που σημαίνει επί πραγμάτων ρίπτω κατά, εκτινάσσω, εκσφενδονίζω και επί ύδατος αφήνω να ρέει, να τρέχει, να χύνεται. Φυσικά γράφεται μόνο με γιώτα.


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2013)

Καλωσήρθες, tritri. Μπορείς να μας πεις ποια στοιχεία τεκμηριώνουν την άποψή σου; Αν πάντως πρόκειται για απλή εικασία βάσει σημασιολογίας, αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει σαφές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τα μεγάλα καινούργια λεξικά συμφωνούν ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από το _κατ’ οίκον_ (> _κάθοικον > καθοίκι_) και υποθέτω ότι έχουν τεκμηρίωση που δεν έχουμε εμείς. Εξηγούν ότι το –_θ_– και οι ορθογραφίες _καθίκι_ ή _καθήκι_ προήλθαν από την παρασύνδεση με τα _καθίζω_ ή _κάθημαι_.

Θα μπορούσαν να μείνουν στην εξήγηση και να πουν ότι, όταν ζούμε πολλά χρόνια με μια λάθος ετυμολογία και μια λάθος ορθογραφία στο νου μας (διάβολε, από το σχηματισμό της λέξης υπήρχε παρασύνδεση!), όταν η ετυμολογία είναι αδιαφανής (μα περισσότερα είναι τα καθίκια που μας περιβάλλουν απ’ αυτά που έχουμε στον οίκο μας πια!), όταν ελάχιστοι το γράφουν έτσι που αποφάσισαν οι ετυμολόγοι, τότε διατηρούμε την απλούστερη ορθογραφία που έχει επικρατήσει: *το καθίκι*.


----------



## tritri (Sep 22, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, καλώς σας βρήκα. Μέγα Λεξικό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας Δ. Δημητράκου 4ος τόμος σελίδα 3514 λήμμα καθίημι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

tritri said:


> Ευχαριστώ, καλώς σας βρήκα. Μέγα Λεξικό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας Δ. Δημητράκου 4ος τόμος σελίδα 3514 λήμμα καθίημι.



Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα. Το λήμμα _καθίημι_ του Δημητράκου δεν αναφέρει καμιά σύνδεση με το _καθίκι_. Στο τέλος του λήμματος αναφέρονται μόνο ως παράγωγα οι λέξεις _καθετήρας, καθετηριάζω, καθέτης, κάθετος_. Αποκλείει σαφώς το _καθίκι_.

Θα πρότεινα να αποφύγεις κι εσύ μια παρασύνδεση που δεν ενισχύει τη στήριξη της απλοποιημένης ορθογραφίας.


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2013)

Καλώς ήρθες. Στο συγκεκριμένο λήμμα ο Δημητράκος απλώς παραθέτει τις διάφορες σημασίες του ρήματος "καθίημι", δεν κάνει καμιά σύνδεση με το "καθίκι", επομένως η παραπομπή είναι άσχετη με το θέμα μας, δεν είναι έτσι;
[Στο μεταξύ με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ, ας είναι]


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τα μεγάλα καινούργια λεξικά συμφωνούν ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από το _κατ’ οίκον_ (> _κάθοικον > καθοίκι_) και υποθέτω ότι έχουν τεκμηρίωση που δεν έχουμε εμείς.


Χμμ, οι καθ*κολογίες κύκλους κάνουν, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν έχουν άγνωστη σ' εμάς τεκμηρίωση. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος πιο αρμόδιος, αλλά εμένα εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται ετυμολογικό και παραγωγικό educated guess (εξού και οι μικρές διαφορές στα δυο βασικά λεξικά). Η κύρια δυσκολία με την προέλευση από το κατ' οίκον για μένα είναι η τροπή του ταυ σε θήτα. Η τροπή τ->θ λόγω παρετυμολόγησης δεν μπορεί να συνέβη πριν από τη δημιουργία του *καθοικίου, γιατί η φράση κατ' οίκον είναι πολύ καθημερινή για να υπάρξει σύγχυση. Οπότε χρειαζόμαστε δύο ενδιάμεσους τύπους: πρώτα *κατοίκιον και μετά *καθοίκιον. Εάν δεν απατώμαι, είναι και οι δύο αμάρτυροι, σωστά; Δεν θα έπρεπε λοιπόν το ξυράφι του Όκαμ να έχει αντιρρήσεις για τη διαδρομή αυτή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2013)

Εδώ όμως το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρόκειται για λαϊκή λέξη και υπάρχει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο κενό στην γραμματεία όσον αφορά το λαϊκό λεξιλόγιο από κάποιο σημείο κι έπειτα. Εγώ πάντως βρίσκω σχετικά τραβηγμένη την ετυμολόγηση που δίνεται και θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να δίνουν την εκδοχή με ένα "ίσως" από μπροστά, απ' την στιγμή που δεν είναι καταγεγραμμένη η ετυμολογική σειρά.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Δημητράκος δίνει:

Καθοίκι(ν) : μσν. κ. δημ., εν Λευκάδι κ. αλλαχού κ. κατοίκι, πληθ. καθοίκια κ. κάθοικα, δ.γρ. καθήκι, εν Επιγρ. Δελφ. πληθ. κατοίκια, μσν. κτ. πληθ. οικιακά σκεύη, ιδ. αγγεία.
2) μσν. κ. δημ., ειδ. αγγείον προς αφόδευσιν, λάσανον : Συμβολαιογρ.διαθήκη | Ι608 Κεφαλλ. | και την ευρήκα καθισμένην εις το καθήκι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι, επειδή δεν έχω τεκμηρίωση να αντικρούσω τους ισχυρισμούς των ετυμολόγων, προτιμώ να επικαλεστώ τα επιχειρήματα που θα σκεφτόμουν ακόμα κι αν ήταν απόλυτα εξακριβωμένη πια η προέλευση του _καθικιού_. Άλλωστε, νωρίς νωρίς ανέφερα την _πολυθρόνα_ (για την οποία, αν δεν το ξέρετε ήδη, είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ότι βγήκε από ιταλικό _poltrona_ και δεν έχει σχέση με _πολύ_ ή _θρόνο_, αλλά είναι πολύ αργά πια να ταράξουμε τα νερά).


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2013)

Κάθηκο και μελισσοκάθηκο, καλείται η κυψέλη των μελισσών

Περιοδικό _Πανδώρα_, τόμ. 12, τεύχ. 288 (1862): Ανωνύμου, «Συλλογή λέξεων, φράσεων και παροιμιών εν χρήσει παρά τοις σημερινοίς κατοίκοις της νήσου Κυθήρων». Αρχή εδώ, το απόσπασμα που ενδιαφέρει εδώ (σ. 597, στήλη α).

(Έφτασα σε αυτό από παραπομπή σε άρθρο του Σταύρου Γ. Κατσουλέα, «Ο σχετικός με τη μέλισσα γλωσσικός κια παροιμιακός πλούτος: ο όρος κυψέλη». Στο: _Η μέλισσα και τα προϊόντα της: Στ΄ τριήμερο εργασίας, Νικήτη, 12-15 Σεπτεμβρίου 1996_. Αθήνα: Πολιτιστικό Τεχνολογικό Ίδρυμα ΕΤΒΑ, 2000, σ. 346).

Ώστε, και παρά την ορθογραφία του συλλογέα, ενισχύεται η άποψη της προέλευσης από το *κατά *+ *οίκος*.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2014)

Από το ΧΛΝΓ:
*καθίκι *ουσ. (ουδ.) & καθοίκι [...] Υποκ. καθικάκι (το) [<μεσν. καθοίκι]
*καθίκης *ουσ. (αρσ.) (λαϊκό-υβριστ.): _καθίκι_


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2014)

Το περίεργο είναι ότι στο ΛΚΝ δίνεται μόνο η ορθογραφία καθοίκι, ενώ στον πρώτο Μπαμπ γράφει μεν καθοίκι αλλά συμπληρώνει (σχολ. ορθογρ. καθίκι). Και βέβαια το τραγικό ότι όταν γράφεις καθίκι, έστω και αν δεν υπάρχει, θα έπρεπε να σου λέει "μήπως εννοείς καθοίκι;"


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2014)

Costas said:


> Και βέβαια το τραγικό ότι όταν γράφεις καθίκι, έστω και αν δεν υπάρχει, θα έπρεπε να σου λέει "μήπως εννοείς καθοίκι;"



Εννοείς το Google; Μα το Google δεν μας κάνει το έξυπνο επειδή ξέρει τους κανόνες της γραμματικής. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αποφασίζει με αριθμούς. Όταν του ζητάς το "καθίκι", για το οποίο το Google πιστεύει ότι έχει κάπου 45.000 σελίδες, γιατί να σου αντιπροτείνει το "καθοίκι", για το οποίο πιστεύει ότι έχει κάπου 6.000 — ή, για την ακρίβεια, 114;


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2014)

Όχι· εννοώ το ΛΚΝ, που θα 'πρεπε, όταν ψάχνεις "καθίκι" ή ό,τι άλλο, να σου προτείνει ή να σε οδηγεί στο δικό του "καθοίκι" ή ό,τι άλλο. Όχι να σε αφήνει στην έρημο να ξύνεις το κεφάλι σου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Α, ναι, αυτή την έλλειψη την παρατηρούμε σε σχέση με πολλά λήμματα στα λεξικά που δεν πολυσκάνε για τη χρήση.


----------

